# Ma carte micro-SD n'est pas correctement reconnue



## GoldNoway (2 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé Windows 8.1 sur mon MacBook air, en bootcamp donc. Comme j'avais sous la main une carte micro-SD de 128 Go (de marque GoodRam, si jamais), je me suis dit que ce serait mille fois plus économique pour stocker des fichiers que d'acheter un disque dur coûtant plusieurs centaines d'euros.
Pour lire cette carte, j'utilise l'adaptateur SD fourni avec. En temps normal je n'ai pas besoin de cartes SD donc le support SD de l'ordinateur me semble parfaitement adapté, de plus je trouve cela moins encombrant qu'une énorme clé USB.

Sur Mac, absolument aucun problème. La carte fonctionne dans toutes les conditions possibles et imaginables.

Sur Windows par contre, parlons-en : Si j'ai le malheur de la retirer sans l'éjecter au préalable (ça n'arrive pas, en principe), l'ordinateur ne la reconnait plus quand j'essaye de la remettre ; et, beaucoup plus problématique, *à chaque mise en veille, lorsque je rallume l'ordinateur, la carte a disparu*. La remettre et la retirer ne sert à rien, elle ne revient pas. Plus aucun moyen de la récupérer, je suis condamné à *redémarrer l'ordinateur*, ce qui est, vous en conviendrez certainement, extrêmement pénible.
Concernant la recherche et la réparation de problèmes, Windows semble estimer qu'il n'y a absolument rien à réparer, la vie est belle, les oiseaux chantent.

A priori tous les pilotes sont à jour, je ne sais donc pas du tout quoi faire, et comme je n'ai aucune envie que cette situation pénible vienne à s'éterniser, je me tourne à présent vers vous ; en vous remerciant par avance pour l'attention que vous voudrez bien me porter !


----------

